
How I Made $0 Selling My Video Series - cmorgan8506
https://www.indiehackers.com/@cmorgan8506/how-i-made-0-selling-my-video-series-d715529d1e
======
craftyguy
So I was curious about your video series, and managed to find a link to it:
[https://practicalapps.fullbit.ca/](https://practicalapps.fullbit.ca/)

I'm considering signing up, but would like to review your privacy policy
first.. do you have one?

~~~
cmorgan8506
If you're still interested I've updated the site to include the privacy
policy.

~~~
craftyguy
Awesome, thank you!

